# VAHS October 8th. meeting



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

We are holding our October 8th. meeting at Bonsor Complex located at 6550 Bonsor Ave. near Metro town.
It will be in Multi-purpose room #2 on the second floor @ 7:30 sharp, park by the tennis courts. : Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society | Promoting the Aquarium Hobby hope to see you there.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

November auction is coming up, so get your aquarium items ready.


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

.......................


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

In addition to the guest speaker we will have our monthly auction of hobbyist's surplus fish and plants. this is the first meeting for the fall session, we have an October meeting and then our big auction in November.
come out and support the Aquarium society and meet fellow aquarists there are lots of members with years of experience to help you out with any problems or questions you might have.
This Wednesday September 10, at the Bonsor Community center in Burnaby.


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

Would like to thank Juan Miguel For a great presentation on his trip up the rio ***** river in the amazon, great info and wonderful pictures and videos of fish in their wild habitat. Amazing to always learn something new, glad to see so many hobbyists out hope to see more of you next month. The Bonsor is a great facility and a great room to hold our meetings. Thanks to all who helped out to make this possible.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry I missed it but I took the family for 3 days in WHISTLER!!! :bigsmile:


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

October 8th reminder of meeting:


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Is there a guest speaker at this October 8th meeting?


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*October Speaker*



The Guy said:


> Is there a guest speaker at this October 8th meeting?


Yes, We are have a Killifish expert talking all about Killifish

AquaAddict


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

Has the Nov 8, 2014 all day Auction registration started?

Thanks,

Wayne.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

waynet said:


> Hi:
> 
> Has the Nov 8, 2014 all day Auction registration started?
> 
> ...


I think you just show up with your items and register when you get there.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Does one have to be a member of VAHS to attend this?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

knucklehead said:


> Does one have to be a member of VAHS to attend this?


I think they would like to see you join up, but you can go and see what it's all about first and then make your decision about joining. They are a great bunch of people with all kinds of long time aquarium keepers to help with any question you may have.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

AquaAddict said:


> Yes, We are have a Killifish expert talking all about Killifish
> AquaAddict


Can you tell us who the "Killifish expert" is ?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

You do not have to be a member to attend and buy at the big auction in November. You do not need to be a member to attend the monthly meetings except for a very few when an internationally recognized expert is brought in to speak at a meeting; and the one members only spring auction meeting.. People wishing to sell at any of the meetings do have to be members. Anyone can bid and buy. Anyone attending the monthly meetings is requested to chip in a twonie to help cover the cost of the room rental, member or not.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

thanks The Guy and davefrombc!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

The Guy said:


> I think you just show up with your items and register when you get there.


Last year you had to email Dave to sign-up so they could give you a number for selling or buying. November, Annual Monster Aquatic Auction | Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society

There may be a $10 charge if you don't sign-up before the deadline.


----------

